# Gundog Training Books



## Old Shep

I'm considering possibly getting into gundog working tests, but have no idea where or how to start (don't worry, I'm only at the "finding out" stage. I don't even own a gundog yet!).

Can any of you helpful guys suggest a good book to begining with? It'd have to be very basic as I no absolutly nothing.

Thank you!


----------



## Jenny Olley

Hi this is copied and pasted from one of sleeping lions posts, I'm sure if Jo recommends it, it will be suitable. 

quote "John Weller's 'A Simple Approach to Gundog Training' - covers all the basics, very well written in a way that even I can understand plus the proceeds go to charity!" quote sleeping lion


----------



## grandad

Old Shep said:


> I'm considering possibly getting into gundog working tests, but have no idea where or how to start (don't worry, I'm only at the "finding out" stage. I don't even own a gundog yet!).
> 
> Can any of you helpful guys suggest a good book to begining with? It'd have to be very basic as I no absolutly nothing.
> 
> Thank you!


TBH it'll depend on what breed you decide on. A lot of the breed type gun dog books will have a chapter on trialing.

Try looking at this site and ask the question. There are a lot of triallers on this site.

Gundog Training Forum • Portal


----------



## 1290423

I have collected serveral over the years! as I have specific breed books - mostly from carboot sales and charity shops
I seem to prefer the older ones!

One book I want if anyone stumbles of it is
Weimaraner ways by Virginia Alexander 
infact off to look for one as the much awaited second edition is out there!


----------



## shamykebab

Personally, I think the best ones for people starting out are the training manuals from the Gundog Club. They have step by step instructions, as well as advice for when things go wrong (not the case in many traditional books).

Gundog Training Books

The forum Grandad suggested is also a good one.


----------



## Old Shep

Thanks everyone. I'm thinking of getting a brittany.

I'll check out the books suggested and the forum.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

John Weller's book is brilliant for teaching the basics, although he himself admits he's not a spaniel man, but then brittany's fall into a bit of a gap and you're a much braver soul than me and lots of other people I know considering one  

I'd pop onto a gundog training forum and have a chat to people on there, you should be able to find people with the right experience who will be able to suggest specific books and give you a bit more guidance on what sort of level/type of training you should be looking towards, I can pm you the address for one, or just google gundog training forum


----------



## mrdynamite

I also think the John Weller's book is good!


----------



## SLB

I would re-think the Brittany, they aren't the easiest of the gundog group, but then if you're up for a challenge, you couldn't have picked better.

Brittany's fall into the HPR group (Hunt Point and Retrieve) so finding out as much as possible about that is best. I'd have a research on the HPRBA website as they have the correct information and also you could email them to find out more - accurate accounts on how it is living and working/trialling with a Brittany.

For the Retrieve aspect, I would suggest a book called "The clicked retriever" by Lana Mitchell, it is a fantastic book and does things step by step. This way you don't rush into things and make a donkey's hind leg of it. It is also a good book as unlike many gundog books out there - all the methods are positive.

I have found it so difficult to find a good trainer that teaches purely on positive methods alone - as this is how I brought my gundog x up and I wouldn't want to hurt our bond by forcing him to carry a hedgehog or a dummy wrapped in barbed wire (yes these things are what people used to and still do in the gundog world - although I should point out that it is only some) And many books and DVD's still work on the methods of old, although many gundog people are coming forward to the modern way of teaching - they're just IMO slower to accept it than other specialist areas..

There is a training club in Coventry that are specifically the HPRBA - you have to be a member in order to train, when I went to watch I did see a charming little Brittany and IMO she was brilliant.

Good luck in your search and I have to say I am glad you are finding out about things before getting your dog - my dog would've been a great worker if I had put more thought into it before getting him and teaching him other things.


----------



## shamykebab

SLB said:


> I wouldn't want to hurt our bond by forcing him to carry a hedgehog or a dummy wrapped in barbed wire (yes these things are what people used to and still do in the gundog world - although I should point out that it is only some)


What! I'm sorry but who exactly condones forcing retrieves with barbed wire?? I currently train with several old-school triallers, people who've competed in the IGL and judge champs abroad, and _none_ of them would use this method, not even the trainers I consider very hard. I can't think of anything worse to put a dog off retrieving! If it's supposed to cure hard mouth, then I suppose it might...but only because the dog won't pick anything up again!

One of mine retrieves hedgehogs for fun, but that's her choice, not mine. I'd rather she didn't on account of fleas etc.


----------



## Cleo38

Yet more books to add to my dog section at home  

Thanks to Shamykebab I have now spent some more money I didn't intend to  ...... they look really good though & am sure we will find them really beneficial


----------



## hartshay

SLB said:


> I would re-think the Brittany, they aren't the easiest of the gundog group, but then if you're up for a challenge, you couldn't have picked better.
> 
> I have found it so difficult to find a good trainer that teaches purely on positive methods alone - as this is how I brought my gundog x up and I wouldn't want to hurt our bond by forcing him to carry a hedgehog or a dummy wrapped in barbed wire (yes these things are what people used to and still do in the gundog world - although I should point out that it is only some) And many books and DVD's still work on the methods of old, although many gundog people are coming forward to the modern way of teaching - they're just IMO slower to accept it than other specialist areas..


In all my too long years involved with training and working gundogs I have never come across the barbed wire dummy retrieve! Are you sure that this is not just a wind-up or apocryphal? OTOH many of my spaniels would run over hot coals, broken glass, and through brick walls to get a retrieve, and more if it was a runner!

If you want a gundog for work buy a working bred one ...but be warned they can be a handful if they are not properly brought up, trained and exercised.

Working tests are OK and enjoyed by many ... but they will always be a pale reflection of what happens in a shooting environment.

For tests I would either buy a (working bred) Labrador or (working bred) springer. If you do buy a show bred dog you may be lucky some can be trained to work but you multiply the challenge immeasurably as many just don't have the trainability, speed or instinct

I have seen a few Brittany's being trained and 'trying to work'. There may be some excellent ones out there but I have never seen one. They are rare as hens teeth in the shooting field. I would not recommend one for tests .. they are difficult, often show bred and usually outgunned by even show bred HPR breeds'

As to training books ..Joe Irving, and Martin Deely may be of interest . . but most of all get some specialist training advice and support from people who actually do what you intend to do with your dog.


----------



## Old Shep

Thanks for all the replies, guys. Just an update. I'm taking a borrowed brittany to gundog training sessions (the dog has worked). I'm finding it really informative and great fun. The brittany I'm using is a smashing chap with loads of character. Initially I was a bit put off by some of the behaviours he exibited, but on talking to other owners (I joined the BCGB) I feel fore warned is fore armed. I won't be letting my pup off the lead untill I have a cast iron recall and I shall start that on the beach--where there are no bushes with feathery and furries lurking! I'll also be able to keep him in sight on the beach.

Well. That's the plan, anyway!


----------

